# Book being sold without my permission on ebook6.com



## IAmDanMarshall (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi folks,

I was wondering if anyone has dealt with ebook6.com? I found a listing for my book (http://www.ebook6.com/the-lightcap-2013-by-dan-marshall-p-106729.html) on their site today, and I would like to have it removed. Not only are they not authorized to sell my book, but they are selling it for $2.50 less than the price I've set on other sites. I am in the process of sending them an email requesting that they remove it, but I am wondering what other steps I can take (preferably ones that are free, so I'd like to avoid lawyers).

I don't have a problem with my books being pirated... but the idea of other people profiting off my work makes me see red.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I would issue a DMCA: http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2009/07/06/sample-dmca-take-down-letter/

I've used them successfully in the past. Also, do you hold an official copyright? Copyright.gov is the site you need to visit if you don't. $35 buys a lot of legal protection if you need to pursue someone. Without it, there are many other issues. I went through a lot of this with an intellectual property lawyer because I was approached by a film exec and offered a film option. It cost me $3K to find out how vulnerable I was. Good luck! Don't forget to copyright.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a broader article on DMCA for authors, specifically: http://www.sfwa.org/2013/03/the-dmca-takedown-notice-demystified/ Hope this helps!


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

You could also contact the major publishers and inform them that their authors' books are being sold there. They'll get them shut down in no time. Pirating is one thing, but this is disgusting.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like they're in China.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA. Ready to laugh? The ONE book I didn't file copyright on, my first novella, Dead Spell, is on there. Since I pulled it off the market forever ago for a complete reboot, I'm not going to stress it. Also, I don't have a copyright certificate on that one, but hilarious. Good thing I got wise ;-)


----------



## IAmDanMarshall (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the input and info, kboardians!

Yeah, when I found my book on a piracy website I created an account and thanked them for reading... I get that people are going to pirate and there isn't much you can do about it, but the idea of people making money off my work really makes me angry.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, it gets worse when you're dealing with international or mirrored sites. I say, in my case, if I'm not selling my work like hotcakes, neither are they. LOL! I know, I'm jaded. I've been at this too long.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I wrote them earlier this week, explained who I was and that I didn't appreciate my books being there. I then informed them they had 48 hrs to respond - letting them know I'd be contacting their ISP (probably useless), as well as Paypal and Visa (maybe less useless) if no action was taken.

They removed my stuff the next day.

I don't doubt it'll be back at some point, but take the little victories where you can while spitting into the wind.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

They had 11 of my 12 titles on their site, selling the ebooks for $1.90. Wow.

I sent them the typical terse email, along with a picture of me in full kit (okay, kidding about that part).

We'll see.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess I'm not famous enough to be on there yet.

I'm with you though. I'm all for piracy, I believe it's a positive force in our society and helps rather than harms. However, when it comes to taking your product and selling it without giving you a cut...not cool. I'll be keeping an eye on this site in case any of my future endeavors pop up.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

One of mine is there


----------



## seela connor (Apr 11, 2011)

***Disclaimer: not a lawyer, just a person. This is not legal advice, just things I've learned by reading the appropriate documents provided by the U.S. government.***

Just to be clear, you own the copyright to your work from the moment it is put in fixed form. Applying for copyright gives you added protections and is a prerequisite of taking an infringement suit to court. If you have no intention of taking someone to court over copyright infringement... well, you do the math.

You absolutely have total ownership of your copyright and every right to ask ebook6 to respect it with or without registration.

For details:
http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ01.pdf

You cannot lose your copyright, by the way, because people illegally make copies and you don't pursue them. The risk is in potentially losing any trademarks that might be associated with your work. This is why you see C&D letters sent for people who have used trademarked characters (like Mario (TM) ) even though it might be a "new" work by a fan (think fan fiction). The trademark owner is under obligation to defend the trademark or it could lose the protected status of trademark and slip into "common use".


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

They're selling two of my books. One is my permafree.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

"Applying for copyright gives you added protections and is a prerequisite of taking an infringement suit to court. If you have no intention of taking someone to court over copyright infringement... well, you do the math."

No disrespect intended, but it costs $35. You never EXPECT to have to take someone to court, but you don't want to hit a snag because you don't have that piece of paper. When dealing with my film option, I had to have the copyright certificate. Again, not that you EXPECT a producer to contact you, but it happens, out of the blue. And rarely turns into anything ;-) I didn't beat the odds on that one, but it was great experience.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I tell every author it's in their best interest to file proper copyright, regardless. It's DIY, cheap, and easy. I paid the lawyer to draft a less skewed option agreement, but we certainly discussed the gamut of possibilities with independent publishing. I'm not a lawyer, either, but mine certainly warned me of more than a few pitfalls.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

AriadneW said:


> They're selling two of my books. One is my permafree.


Yep, mine's up there, too.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

At least we're in good company


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I've checked for mine. Not there. *Phew* But I've been doing searches, and a lot are on Amazon too, with prices ranging from $2.99-$0.99. Not sure if they were free before, but I noticed a lot of different covers on this pirate website from the Amazon website. That's taking the manuscript and slapping a different cover on it. Same author name. This is totally messed up.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, they're selling my permafree also.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

wow that really sucks


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

belindaf said:


> I would issue a DMCA: http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2009/07/06/sample-dmca-take-down-letter/
> 
> I've used them successfully in the past. Also, do you hold an official copyright? Copyright.gov is the site you need to visit if you don't. $35 buys a lot of legal protection if you need to pursue someone. Without it, there are many other issues. I went through a lot of this with an intellectual property lawyer because I was approached by a film exec and offered a film option. It cost me $3K to find out how vulnerable I was. Good luck! Don't forget to copyright.


So can you apply anytime you want even after you've had it out for a while? I guess you had to since you said you needed to have the paperwork for the film exec.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

They had my book for sale as well and I sent this.

Hello,
I am the author of The Godling Chronicles. You have one of my books listed for sale on your site and have somehow neglected to inform me or my publisher.  More seriously you have neglected to send any proceeds from any sales - something I feel due as you are profiting illegally from my work. I had thought to contact my attorney, but I came up with a better idea. Amazon.com, who DOES have permission to sell my work and sees that I receive my royalties in a timely manner, would simply love to hear about you and I'm certain with their not inconsiderable resources they can add quite a bit of excitement to your life. Perhaps the fact that are undercutting their prices (something I can assure you they take VERY seriously. The lowest price on digital books is kinda their thing)  will motivate them.
Best of luck,
Brian D. Anderson


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I sent a similar mail.

I wonder though whether they're trying to sell stolen books or to get people to give their credit card information.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

My first book is up there too. Sent them an annoyed email. Not happy, especially since I'm in Select, so it could cause problems for my exclusivity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I sent a similar mail.
> 
> I wonder though whether they're trying to sell stolen books or to get people to give their credit card information.


You know, I think you might be right...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Kinda of an elaborate set up to just capture CCards.

I have two books on it.


----------



## Bulkarn (Jan 23, 2013)

One of my Cassie Page books is there. I followed the link provided to send them a letter but got a page that would charge $199. How did you get the contact info?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

TexasGirl said:


> Kinda of an elaborate set up to just capture CCards.
> 
> I have two books on it.


Either way I've contacted amazon. There are too many authors trying their best to earn a living to sit by while some a$$hole makes money our our work without paying royalties.


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

Mine's on there too. Sent them an email, we'll see what happens. Tweeted about them as well.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

One permafree is there and another.
Sending out mail letter.
Can we see the picture of Joe in full regalia?


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

belindaf said:


> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I tell every author it's in their best interest to file proper copyright, regardless. It's DIY, cheap, and easy. I paid the lawyer to draft a less skewed option agreement, but we certainly discussed the gamut of possibilities with independent publishing. I'm not a lawyer, either, but mine certainly warned me of more than a few pitfalls.


Form the U.S. Copyright website: 
*
Why should I register my work if copyright protection is automatic?*
Registration is recommended for a number of reasons. Many choose to register their works because they wish to have the facts of their copyright on the public record and have a certificate of registration. Registered works may be eligible for statutory damages and attorney's fees in successful litigation. Finally, if registration occurs within 5 years of publication, it is considered prima facie evidence in a court of law. See Circular 1, Copyright Basics, section "Copyright Registration" and Circular 38b, Highlights of Copyright Amendments Contained in the Uruguay Round Agreements Act (URAA), on non-U.S. works.

$35 may seem like a lot now, but down the road, it gives you added protection.

AND four of my six books are on their website...WOOHOO!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

three of mine are there selling at 1.50. I wonder how many downloads they got? no wonder price matching is going ape lately.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

My Select book, Hot Property is there without my permission.  

I have sent then a message telling them they are in breach of copyright laws and I will take legal action if it's not removed. And I will!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Darn - Deadly Memories is on the site for $1.50.  I'll send an email and contact KDP too.  It's upsetting that they could harm authors with books in KDP Select.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sure KDP know this is not our fault. I wouldn't send them an e-mail. Better if they don't notice it. I'm hoping they'll remove my book (the pirates, I mean). I have sent similar messages to other pirate sites and they have always taken the book down. So we'll see...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

belindaf said:


> "Applying for copyright gives you added protections and is a prerequisite of taking an infringement suit to court. If you have no intention of taking someone to court over copyright infringement... well, you do the math."
> 
> No disrespect intended, but it costs $35. You never EXPECT to have to take someone to court, but you don't want to hit a snag because you don't have that piece of paper. When dealing with my film option, I had to have the copyright certificate. Again, not that you EXPECT a producer to contact you, but it happens, out of the blue. And rarely turns into anything ;-) I didn't beat the odds on that one, but it was great experience.
> 
> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I tell every author it's in their best interest to file proper copyright, regardless. It's DIY, cheap, and easy. I paid the lawyer to draft a less skewed option agreement, but we certainly discussed the gamut of possibilities with independent publishing. I'm not a lawyer, either, but mine certainly warned me of more than a few pitfalls.


But what about us Brits? Over here the government has no such protections. They tell us that the moment we put pen to paper we are covered. No certs here. We DO have to send a copy of the paperback version to 5 separate agencies and 1 to the British library, but there's nothing for digital.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

When I used the contact email this is what I got:

Not Found

The requested URL /contact_us.html was not found on this server.

Apache/2.2.25 (CentOS) Server at www.ebook6.com Port 80


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Is it just me, or has the site been taken down entirely?    I think Bezos might have sent one of his drones... a cough... parcel bomb on the server maybe hehehe


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

It seems to be gone. I hope it was someone stomping all over them!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL, Mark - Yup - it must be the Bezos Bomb Drone.

The site is gone - or they just moved it somewhere else.  Hurray for Bezo Bomb Drones and all of us too, who complained.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Phew!

*goes back to checking sales on KDP*


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Pamela said:


> LOL, Mark - Yup - it must be the Bezos Bomb Drone.
> 
> The site is gone - or they just moved it somewhere else. Hurray for Bezo Bomb Drones and all of us too, who complained.


I was composing my smack-down email too. I won't get to use it now. Maybe we should compose one and have it stickied on kboards for these situations. That way we could all just copy paste our dets in and send it en masse.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

They had four of my back list titles for sale at $1.50 each, about 1/2 price.  None of my newer titles.

This site is addition to the other one I made everyone aware of a couple of weeks ago.  It was a China site as well.


----------



## Sarah Ettritch (Jan 5, 2012)

The site is still up for me. Maybe it was temporarily overloaded from all the DMCA notices!


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

markecooper said:


> We DO have to send a copy of the paperback version to 5 separate agencies and 1 to the British library, but there's nothing for digital.


Do we!? Erm, I haven't done that. What should I be doing?


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

The site is still up. I just emailed a DMCA notice.


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

Sarah Stimson said:


> Do we!? Erm, I haven't done that. What should I be doing?


Hmm. I didn't realise this, either. You just need to send one to the British Library
http://www.bl.uk/aboutus/legaldeposit/introduction/index.html
and then the others might / should request them afterwards. I've looked into it, and it does seem to be a legal requirement for printed books.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Gerald said:


> Hmm. I didn't realise this, either. You just need to send one to the British Library
> http://www.bl.uk/aboutus/legaldeposit/introduction/index.html
> and then the others might / should request them afterwards. I've looked into it, and it does seem to be a legal requirement for printed books.


I use my own ISBN and I usually get a letter "reminding me" that Iowe them the books. I forgot last time and got their standard letter. The British Library keeps a copy of every book published for the UK going back to... well forever I guess. This is why the copyright notice in UK publications usually mentions the British Library. Mine does anyway.

1 Paperback copy goes here:

Legal Deposit Office
THe British Library
Boston Spa
Wetherby
LS23 7BY
United Kingdom

5 paperbacks go here:

Legal Deposit Libraries Agency
161, Causewayside,
Edinburgh
EH9 1PH
United Kingdom


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Is there an email address for these guys or did you use their contact form?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Boyd said:


> The books on that site that I've released are the ones that I used D2D.... I uploaded the title directly to amazon, and used D2D for the rest... they are using my D2D description also (took out amazon click through links so I can tell which is which)....
> 
> Anybody else notice this?


I use the same meta data everywhere, so I didn't notice. They're not using the same price, that's for sure.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

They're back! The site is up and my book is still there: http://www.ebook6.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=0&keyword=susanne+o%27leary&x=26&y=13

But I found an e-mail address you can use: [email protected]

Sent them another stinker.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Susanne OLeary said:


> They're back! The site is up and my book is still there: http://www.ebook6.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=0&keyword=susanne+o%27leary&x=26&y=13
> 
> But I found an e-mail address you can use: [email protected]
> 
> Sent them another stinker.


They have a DCMA link at the bottom. I used that. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gswright (Aug 7, 2013)

I had my first book there too, and sent them a DMCA notice. I hope we're slamming them with these.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I just found TEN of my books on there (a lot of them with old covers that have since been replaced).

Guess I know what I'm doing this morning.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

Kind of funny that they have a DMCA link. It says "ebook6 accepts DMCA infringement notices for copyrighted material. ebook6 will generally handle complaints within 48 hours of the complaint being received. Please send the copyright infringement notice on our contact us page"

From what I can tell, all of their titles are copyright infringements...unless Dan Brown's publisher is OK with a $1.90 version of his new bestseller, Inferno. 

I bet this is an email list scam, or something equally fun. Maybe this is how freeebookservice gets their mailing list! Couldn't resist.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Steven Konkoly said:


> Kind of funny that they have a DMCA link. It says "ebook6 accepts DMCA infringement notices for copyrighted material. ebook6 will generally handle complaints within 48 hours of the complaint being received. Please send the copyright infringement notice on our contact us page"
> 
> From what I can tell, all of their titles are copyright infringements...unless Dan Brown's publisher is OK with a $1.90 version of his new bestseller, Inferno.
> 
> I bet this is an email list scam, or something equally fun. Maybe this is how freeebookservice gets their mailing list! Couldn't resist.


Naughty!


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Boyd said:


> The books on that site that I've released are the ones that I used D2D.... I uploaded the title directly to amazon, and used D2D for the rest... they are using my D2D description also (took out amazon click through links so I can tell which is which)....
> 
> Anybody else notice this?


I don't use D2D and my book is in Select.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Dammit. They have 6 of mine.
Have sent them a stinker too. I'm only in select too.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

My book is gone!

Happy dance!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Susanne OLeary said:


> My book is gone!
> 
> Happy dance!


Mine are still there  I couldn't get a copy paste of your stinker email could I?


----------



## IAmDanMarshall (Apr 4, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Mine are still there  I couldn't get a copy paste of your stinker email could I?


Here's the one I sent:

"To whom it may concern:

I am the author and copyright holder of *The Lightcap*. You are selling my
book without my permission in violation of US copyright law (link:
http://www.ebook6.com/the-lightcap-2013-by-dan-marshall-p-106729.html). I
am hereby notifying you that you are to cease and desist all sales of this
book, and must provide any details regarding the number of copies sold, as
well as providing, in full, any funds you have received from sales of my
work. You have 48 hours to comply (by 4pm PST 12/5/2013), or I will be
forced to pursue any and all remedies available to me under the law.

Regards,

Dan Marshall"

I sent it to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and CC'd [email protected]

Those are emails I found by looking up the domain registration for ebook6.com. Your mileage may vary, but I sent the email yesterday and as of this morning my book is gone. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

KL_Phelps said:


> So can you apply anytime you want even after you've had it out for a while? I guess you had to since you said you needed to have the paperwork for the film exec.


I'm not sure about the time frame for filing, KL, because I file mine immediately every time. Steven, thanks for backing up my point. I really don't think $35.00 for legal protection of a work that took months or years is a lot. I think it's about the smartest investment you can make, "just in case". There's a contact us feature on copyright.gov KL. Drop them a line and ask. I don't know of anything that specifically gives a timeframe, so my guess is yes, you can file late.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

markecooper said:


> Mine are still there  I couldn't get a copy paste of your stinker email could I?


I sent three.

1):I am the author and thus the copyright owner of Hot Property (http://www.ebook6.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=0&keyword=susanne+o%27leary&x=26&y=13) that you have for sale on your site without my permission. This is a breach of copyright laws and it also means I might be in breach of contract with Amazon.

If you do not take my book off your site at once, I will have to take legal action. (I might mention that you have a lot of books on your site that you have no right to sell)

I hope I will see that you have taken my book down immediately.

Susanne O'Leary

2): My name is Susanne O'Leary and I am the author of Hot Property. A website that your company hosts (according to WHOIS information) is infringing on at least one copyright owned by me.
An e-book was copied onto your servers without permission. The original e-book, to which I own the exclusive copyrights, can be found at: http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Property-Irish-romantic-comedy-ebook/dp/B00DCQKH66/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1386168465&sr=1-1&keywords=susanne+o%27leary

The unauthorized and infringing copy can be found at: http://www.ebook6.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=0&keyword=susanne+o%27leary&x=26&y=13
This letter is official notification under Section 512(c) of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act ("DMCA"), and I seek the removal of the aforementioned infringing material from your servers. I request that you immediately notify the infringer of this notice and inform them of their duty to remove the infringing material immediately, and notify them to cease any further posting of infringing material to your server in the future.
Please also be advised that law requires you, as a service provider, to remove or disable access to the infringing materials upon receiving this notice. Under US law a service provider, such as yourself, enjoys immunity from a copyright lawsuit provided that you act with deliberate speed to investigate and rectify ongoing copyright infringement. If service providers do not investigate and remove or disable the infringing material this immunity is lost. Therefore, in order for you to remain immune from a copyright infringement action you will need to investigate and ultimately remove or otherwise disable the infringing material from your servers with all due speed should the direct infringer, your client, not comply immediately.
I am providing this notice in good faith and with the reasonable belief that rights my company owns are being infringed. Under penalty of perjury I certify that the information contained in the notification is both true and accurate, and I have the authority to act on behalf of the owner of the copyright(s) involved.
Thank you.
Susanne O'Leary

Well, you asked...


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my standard issue DMCA:

Dear Sir or Madam,

You are using a work that I own the copyright of. The name of the work involved is “Dead Spell". It appears on a site operated by you at (fill in the link) I have reserved all rights to this work, which was first published on Amazon via Kindle Digital Publishing in 2011.

Your copying and or use of my work, which appear at the link above, is unauthorized. You neither asked for nor received permission to use the piece nor to make or distribute copies of them in the manner you have. Such copyright infringement is a direct violation of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act and International Copyright Law.

I demand that you immediately cease the use and distribution of the work and all copies of it, that you remove any further works you may have stolen and that you desist from this or any other infringement of my rights in the future. 

If I have not received proof of compliance from you within 72 hours, I shall consider taking the full legal remedies available to rectify this situation including contacting my lawyer and/or your site's administrators.

Sincerely,
Belinda Frisch


"I have a good faith belief that use of the copyrighted materials described above as allegedly infringing is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law. I swear, under penalty of perjury, that the information in the notification is accurate and that I am the copyright owner or am authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed."

Digitally signed,
Belinda Frisch

Not all sites require a DMCA attestation, but some do. I add one, in case. I sent this via the DMCA link on EBook6's site (which oddly says it does not accept emails, only contact through the site). We'll see if DS gets taken down, but it's an outdated version of an old book with an old cover that has since been pulled for reboot. It was my first novella, so I'm not concerned. Back then, I knew squat about copyright and intellectual property ... Oh, how the times have changed.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

I just looked on their site and saw that they're selling some 47North books. Amazon's lawyers incoming in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Logan Rutherford said:


> I just looked on their site and saw that they're selling some 47North books. Amazon's lawyers incoming in 3, 2, 1...


Whoa! Now they're for it.

Thanks for the DCMA posts. I'm going to plagerise them unmercifully. I guess I have to give them the 48 hours before trying again. Just to be fair.


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

One of mine is there too.  

I sent a takedown notice last night, so I'll be interested to see if it's taken down and how long it takes them to do it (if at all).


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

markecooper said:


> Whoa! Now they're for it.
> 
> Thanks for the DCMA posts. I'm going to plagerise them unmercifully. I guess I have to give them the 48 hours before trying again. Just to be fair.


Fair? They don't deserve fair. Hammer them again and again. That's what I did. I think they finally got bored with me.


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

They also yanked a bunch of audiobooks from Audible and titles from Harlequin. I give the site two days before its down.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

None of my novels are on there. Dang, not even pirates want to read them. That shivers me timbers.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Susanne OLeary said:


> Fair? They don't deserve fair. Hammer them again and again. That's what I did. I think they finally got bored with me.


You persuaded me. I just blitzed them and the other email addresses given here.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

AndiAlexander said:


> They also yanked a bunch of audiobooks from Audible and titles from Harlequin. I give the site two days before its down.


One of my permafrees is being sold there, but I'm going to wait a few days because, yeah, in my experience, when the big boys are involved, the site tends to disappear sooner than later.


----------



## sippyd (Dec 4, 2013)

I put in a phony order to ebook6 to see what their payment methods were. They use Visa and also honor Amazon Gift Certificates. So Amazon is inadvertently helping them undercut their business. Also, everyone needs to contact Visa. The only thing to do here is cut off their payment sources.
http://corporate.visa.com/about-visa/security-and-trust/intellectual-property-rights.shtml

edit: Also contact Amazon at [email protected] regarding the gift cards.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

Yup, one of my books is there too. I'll be sending a DMCA as well.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Three of my books are there including my permafree.

Thanks for posting your DMCA notices, guys. Very helpful.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

The worst part is that at the bottom of my book description they add a nice little note. 

"If you can't find the book you want or any other questions please contact us."

Sure, so they can run to some torrent site and download it, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

From my perspective, pirating may suck, but someone making money off my or any other author's hard work by selling book without paying royalties...that's worse.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

sippyd said:


> I put in a phony order to ebook6 to see what their payment methods were. They use Visa and also honor Amazon Gift Certificates. So Amazon is inadvertently helping them undercut their business. Also, everyone needs to contact Visa. The only thing to do here is cut off their payment sources.
> http://corporate.visa.com/about-visa/security-and-trust/intellectual-property-rights.shtml
> 
> edit: Also contact Amazon at [email protected] regarding the gift cards.


Oh Lord - you're brave. I'd keep a very close eye on that credit card if I were you. And you gave them an Amazon gift card code? It must be a code you haven't entered into Amazon yet. Definitely do what you can to get your books removed, but I doubt many people are buying books from these people. Who would trust a web site that lists prices as "$1.2"? Whether you like it or not, good old fashioned free pirating is too easy for many people to PAY for pirated books. Heck, December started out with one copy of every single one of our Oz books bought and then returned.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The link no longer works as of this morning.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

They'll just set up shop elsewhere by moving their site and database. I doubt they'd give up on this so easily.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I've had no reply or action on my books. I suspect they are not scared of little old me because I'm a Brit and we are so polite. I contacted Amazon to see if they're interested.


----------



## sippyd (Dec 4, 2013)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Oh Lord - you're brave. I'd keep a very close eye on that credit card if I were you. And you gave them an Amazon gift card code? It must be a code you haven't entered into Amazon yet. Definitely do what you can to get your books removed, but I doubt many people are buying books from these people. Who would trust a web site that lists prices as "$1.2"? Whether you like it or not, good old fashioned free pirating is too easy for many people to PAY for pirated books. Heck, December started out with one copy of every single one of our Oz books bought and then returned.


No, everything was fake. I just wanted to see the payment options.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

Has anyone had any success? I've sent a DMCA but my book is still active.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Anne Berkeley said:


> Has anyone had any success? I've sent a DMCA but my book is still active.


Mine, too. Sent multiple notices through their contact form. Now elevating.


----------



## AndiAlexander (Jul 30, 2013)

I sent an email to Harlequin. They replied back that they were elevating it to their legal department. We shall see what happens...


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Mine, too. Sent multiple notices through their contact form. Now elevating.


So what _is_ the best way to escalate this? Ten of my books are still on there, too. 

(Although siccing Harlequin on them is probably a good way to handle it. Let the people with the big legal teams squash them like a bug.)


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> So what _is_ the best way to escalate this? Ten of my books are still on there, too.
> 
> (Although siccing Harlequin on them is probably a good way to handle it. Let the people with the big legal teams squash them like a bug.)


Sending a DMCA notice to to the following:



IAmDanMarshall said:


> I sent it to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and CC'd [email protected]
> 
> Those are emails I found by looking up the domain registration for ebook6.com. Your mileage may vary, but I sent the email yesterday and as of this morning my book is gone. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## JAandmore (Dec 10, 2013)

A number of us in my author's group have discovered that as soon as we sent DMCA takedown notices, our access to ebook6 was gone. Only those who haven't sent notices can get to the site, and our books are still there. So if you can't get to the site, that doesn't mean it's down, only hiding.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

JAandmore said:


> A number of us in my author's group have discovered that as soon as we sent DMCA takedown notices, our access to ebook6 was gone. Only those who haven't sent notices can get to the site, and our books are still there. So if you can't get to the site, that doesn't mean it's down, only hiding.


Should start sending emails from the local library then,.. then they cant trace back to your IP


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

JAandmore said:


> A number of us in my author's group have discovered that as soon as we sent DMCA takedown notices, our access to ebook6 was gone. Only those who haven't sent notices can get to the site, and our books are still there. So if you can't get to the site, that doesn't mean it's down, only hiding.


I could be wrong, but I doubt this. I can't access the site, but didn't send any notices. If different people are seeing different things, it could be a browser caching difference or something. Unless they know your IP address, how would they know who is sitting at the computer, or who the computer belongs to?


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Mine, too. Sent multiple notices through their contact form. Now elevating.


They took my book down after my e-mails.


----------



## JAandmore (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm trying the direct emails. They definitely ignored the one I sent using their contact form. Hope this will work better. But based on quite a number of us, it does seem that we're blocked immediately after sending the notice. The blocking is via IP address, since I can still see it using a proxy. However, they're also using a don't-follow robot (very dodgy) so you can't search the site if you're using a proxy.


----------



## SM Royall (Dec 5, 2013)

Completely amazed to see one of my children's books there, be even more amazed if they sell any 

Probably shouldn't have laughed, but the bare faced cheek of this written on their site actually did make me smile. Hopefully they're canned soon all the same.



> We accept book requests.
> If you can't find the books you want on our site please contact us.
> We will list the books which your request on our site.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

ought to send them an invoice for a $50,000 one-time license fee per book.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

The site works intermittently.  Don't be fooled. However, it's working now, and I don't see my book there any longer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

How can anyone be piracy?
Of anything.
How about piracy of your car?
If they pirate your car but don't resell it, then its OK?
Would you feel flattered if they pirated your car, like "Gee, what good taste the pirate has."

I don't like pirates. If I find out where they live, I'll bloody their nose.


----------



## Bone Bard (Aug 1, 2012)

I would also use Google's submission form for a DMCA. That way if they've been ranking for anything related to your book, they'll be taken out of the serps so that they won't be able to get any organic traffic.

This guy shows you how to do that: http://bzzzsocial.com/how-to-issue-a-dmca-takedown-notice-to-google/


----------



## kdpratt (Dec 2, 2013)

IAmDanMarshall said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has dealt with ebook6.com? I found a listing for my book (http://www.ebook6.com/the-lightcap-2013-by-dan-marshall-p-106729.html) on their site today, and I would like to have it removed. Not only are they not authorized to sell my book, but they are selling it for $2.50 less than the price I've set on other sites. I am in the process of sending them an email requesting that they remove it, but I am wondering what other steps I can take (preferably ones that are free, so I'd like to avoid lawyers).
> 
> I don't have a problem with my books being pirated... but the idea of other people profiting off my work makes me see red.


I checked and one of my books was on this site also. This is a recurring problem and a recurring theme on kboards. I don't want these scammers making money off my hard work or using my work to lure others into a credit card fraud scheme. Doing a DMCA takedown (https://support.google.com/legal/troubleshooter/1114905?hl=en) seems like the least we can do to promote a safe, healthy and profitable book buying environment.


----------



## sippyd (Dec 4, 2013)

They are blocking IP addresses. I wrote their ISP and never heard from them and they supposedly have a 72 hour window. Its well past that. They also advertise Visa but knowing how these places operate, they redirect to their own payment processor. The giveaway is it says "VISA approved" next to their own payment processor. The company is out of Walnut California but registrar is out of China. DMCA's will not help. It needs a government shutdown.


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay, one of mine is there.   I wonder how many sales this site gets? Looks legit enough I suppose, and nothing too fishy about it to scare off potential customers. I'm tempted to buy a book just to see what the experience is like but I have a feeling it would be the equivalent of making a million copies of my credit card information and dropping them from a plane.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Robert Brumm said:


> Looks legit enough I suppose, and nothing too fishy about it to scare off potential customers.


Nothing fishy? First off, they've got books by famous authors way cheaper than anywhere else. That's fishy. But more so is that they are listing prices as "$2.5" instead of what is normal in the US, "$2.50". No legitimate site would do that. Then, if you look at FAQ, they say that after you pay, it could be 12 hours before they email you the book. That's very fishy. Only an idiot would buy a book from this site.


----------



## rowena (Apr 14, 2014)

I suggest that authors write to [email protected] to see if Visa can do something about processing payments to a fraud site. If the pirates cannot get credit card info, they may give up.


----------

